# Ole, Ole, Ole SPAAAAAAAAAIN.



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

10-0

Plus two blowouts against Argentina and other key victories against the likes of Serbia.

Is this the year they can break out of their stigma of not advancing past the quarterfinals? On paper it's a very solid team and contrary to popular thought the offensive flow doesn't depend on Gasol alone(Navarro, Garbajosa, Calderon, Reyes all contribute)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Unfortunately they don't match up very well against the US. I don't know what the brackets look like though. But it'd be nice if they knocked off Argentina for us, and then we could march to gold.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

No offense xen.

Have you actually seen Spain play? Besides two or three games.

Last two games against USA. Won in Indy and lost in the Olympics by 4 in a very controversial game(with the refs being abig part of the outcome + Rudy's fatal mistake on the 2 vs 1 fastbreak that oculd have tied)..

If Brasil can put USA against the robes I don't see why Spain wouldn't. Like Brasil the core of the team has been together for more than 3 years and not to mention the hunger to actually prove they're an elite team.

Everyone's talking about Argentina, and yes they have merits base on past achievements, but the team to talk about is Spain.

PS; If it plays out like it's supposed to(Spain/USA winning all their games). Both will meet in the Finals.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I doubt the USA could roll over Spain, last time they needed Stephon Marburys best game to win and some controversial calls.


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't think that we could roll over Spain, but we can definitely defeat them. We beat them by 8 in Athens actually, 102-94, but they are a great team and are definitely one of the favorites. Sorry but it wasn't controversial calls that defeated Spain, Spain just choked. They didn't adjust their defense to our offense, which had finally come alive at that point. Marbury and Iverson just kept raining threes and Spain just kept going with the 2-3 zone, and didn't feed Gasol in the fourth quarter, just bad decision making, coaching, and choking.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

I personally will be dissapointed if spain doesn't reach WC final game.Everything else would be underachiving because they have great squad and good team chemistry.spain team has never been so strong.

I just hope that they wouldn't beat my serbian team all the time...in last four year we last every game to them :curse:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Wouldn't that be "Ole, Ole, Ole Espanya"?


----------



## Gabriel Angel (Jul 17, 2006)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Wouldn't that be "Ole, Ole, Ole Espanya"?


Nope it would be ole ole ole España, but the way you spelled it would be how it actually sounds when you say it.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Wouldn't that be "Ole, Ole, Ole Espanya"?


Ole, Ole Catalunya!


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

Spain is impressive so far. I just have one doubt. Maybe they have reached their best shape a bit too early? All the other teams are still very unstable in their performance, as they are going to reach their best shape during the championship.


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Unfortunately they don't match up very well against the US. I don't know what the brackets look like though. But *it'd be nice if they knocked off Argentina for us, and then we could march to gold*.



I hope France or Greece do the hard job for Spain in 1/8 finals or 1/4 finals: Without USA, Spain is much better than anyone else. Spain never won a gold medal, and the "golden generation" (born in 1980, junior worldchampions some years ago: Gasol, Navarro, Reyes, Cabezas, Berni Rodríguez) are going into his maturity. They NEED it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anyone have a link to the brackets?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone have a link to the brackets?


Not a bracket but this link does show the groups and the schedule breakdown from the Preliminary Round to the Finals
http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06...or=black&level3MenuBgColor=white&eventID=3507


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

dont get too exited after all is spain, in all the sports in this earth they do the same thing, win preparations and then lose when the game matters

they are the best country in preparations game of the world, thats for sure

by the way, argentina lost against spain ,MEXICO and VENEZUELA in the preparation games of the last olimpics, so im not worried


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

watch out for greece too


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Spain is representing us spanish well


----------

